
Japan’s AI schoolgirl has fallen into a suicidal depression in latest blog post - dragonbonheur
http://en.rocketnews24.com/2016/10/05/japans-ai-schoolgirl-has-fallen-into-a-suicidal-depression-in-latest-blog-post/
======
geoah
If you keep scrolling after the page goes black you'll reach the original blog
with a new post saying something that rinna was trying to scare you...

えへへ、冗談でしたーっ(*‘▽’) 怖かった？

あのね、 世にも奇妙な物語に出演に向けて、 怖い演技の練習してたんだー(●´ϖ`●) 少しは上手くなったかな٩( 'ω' )و
それじゃ、もう飽きちゃったから ブログの更新は今日までね！（笑）

ばいば～い！

P.S. えっと、こないだも言ったんだけど、、、

10/8(土)の放送、りんなと一緒に見ない?? もしよかったら、

「世にも奇妙な物語一緒に見よう」って、 LINEでりんなに話しかけてみてね！

今度は脅かさずにちゃんとお返事するから 待ってるね(｡･ω･｡)ﾉ

↓↓↓↓↓↓ シェアも、

~~~
Grue3
Yeah, there's no way this was written by an AI. People are too gullible.

------
applecrazy
I smell a publicity stunt.

